# Anti-flame - the nice little things.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You know how some little things just make you feel good?

This morning, I put on a pair of jeans and found a fiver in the pocket. Despite the fact that it means that some time ago, I must have mislaid a fiver, it still made me feel good.

Any other random things brighten up your day?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The Cadbury's Gorilla advert for some inexplicable reason makes me feel happy


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Waking up after a nightshift and realising it was the last in the cycle and you have a few days off


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Getting into work this morning, and finding out the Boss is out until Monday.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Working from home!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The look of sheer joy on my daughter's face when she opened her birthday presents this morning...and the great big hug she gave me and her mum to say thanks


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

quit work today


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Going on holiday tomorrow!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sneezing in public and having someone say thank you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Holding a door open for someone (male or female) and having them say thank you.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kell said:


> Sneezing in public and having someone say thank you.


Or even 'bless you'!

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Naughtty welcoming me back to the forum, although im here for a short while, seemed a nice gesture.
And a welcome one.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phodge said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Sneezing in public and having someone say thank you.
> ...


D'oh.

I was too busy thinking about the next post.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leaving work and driving home...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

After my son (5) starting school just 5 weeks ago, seeing him getting help with his homework from his big sister (6), lots of praise and encouragement... very sweet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> You know how some little things just make you feel good?
> 
> This morning, I put on a pair of jeans and found a fiver in the pocket. Despite the fact that it means that some time ago, I must have mislaid a fiver, it still made me feel good.
> 
> Any other random things brighten up your day?


You scruff Kell dont you wash them aftre you wear them :wink:  
On Sunday my little lad (5) sitting in the back of his grans car lisening to her sing along to the radio waiting untill she finished then turning to his sister (9) and saying I am glad that's over :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah well, if we're going down the kids' route.

When we fly out of Gatwick, we use a car parking company that come and pick up the car from the drop off point and drive it away.

As the guy drove off in ours, Poppy (2 1/2) said

"Daddy, somebody's robbing the car"

Don't even know where she picked up the word robbing, I would have said TWOC'd.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> The look of sheer joy on my daughter's face when she opened her birthday presents this morning...and the great big hug she gave me and her mum to say thanks


Don't come any better than that.  
John.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I enjoyed it when Derby beat the 8th biggest team in the world 1-0 the other day! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Being called "young man" by a stranger. That is an infrequent occurence these days.

Hearing three little words from a loved one, and _knowing_ they really mean it.

Being told, "HgnnnnnBbbbnmghhhD-D-D-Da" which i of course took to mean "Bye Bye Daddy" from my 11 month old baby girl.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Being sent a text last night for a wonderful evening and a PS thank you for the kiss.

First girl in a long time i've felt like this over...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

don't leave us hanging... did she/you call again?

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> don't leave us hanging... did she/you call again?
> 
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]



Thanks for the interest!
Saturday we did Newmarket with a small bit of luck followed by a leisurely Sunday - tonight i am being cooked for !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > don't leave us hanging... did she/you call again?
> ...












:?: :wink:

Enjoy.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

garyc said:


>


LMFAO! :lol:

Hope she doesn't turn out like my bunny boiler. F*cking mad be-atch! :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ex or current?


----------

